# SuSE 8.1 und libGD2 bzw. PHP 4.3x



## BenFish (19. März 2003)

Hallo,

Als erstes muss ich mal sagen, dass ich noch nicht viel Ahnung von Linux hab. Bin nur Anwender und ausserdem hab ich viel um die Ohren.
Jetzt hab ich in der Firma allerdings das Problem, dass wir auf unserem Linux Server keinen GD2 Support haben, welcher aber dringend benötigt wird. Haben schon von SuSE 7.3 auf 8.1 upgedated, allerdings läuft da immernoch die GD1.8x.
Wie stehen die Chancen, auf das SuSE 8.1 System mit möglichst wenig Aufwand die GD2 zu installieren.
Ich werd es natürlich nicht selber machen, weil ich wie gesagt nicht so viel Ahnung hab. Soll mich nur informieren.

Bin dankbar für alles an Infos.

PS: ist es Sinnvoller direkt PHP 4.3 zu installieren? Da soll die GD2 ja schon drin sein...


----------



## won_gak (21. März 2003)

ich hab auch SuSE 8.1 laufen...

aber den LAMP habe ich selbst kompiliert. Da kann ich auch mit den Paketen bei PHP frei arbeiten... ist zwar etwas aufwendig, aber wenn man es einmal hat, klappt es gut.
Außerdem ist man schneller mit den Sicherheitsupdates als bei SuSE....

Nicht falsch verstehen: SuSE ist eine spitzenmäßige Distri...

~WonGak~


----------



## BenFish (21. März 2003)

Wenn man zu sowas in der Lage ist, ist es ja schön und gut.
Perfekt wäre ein PHP 4.3.1 RPM mit GD2 an Board, oder alternativ nur die GD2 als RPM.
Gibt es diese Pakete?


Sorry, wie gesagt, ich würde mich gern mehr mit Linux befassen, aber mir fehlt echt die Zeit.


----------



## won_gak (21. März 2003)

guck mal auf http://php3.de (deutschland mirror php.net)

vielleicht findest du auch rpms...

aber mal allgemein: ein wenig zeit für linux sollte man sich schon nehmen...


~WonGak~


----------



## Kaneda (5. März 2004)

mich würde das auch mal interessieren wie man die GD2 Bibliothek in PHP4.2.2 integriert

Detaliert: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials148766.html


----------



## Tim C. (5. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Kaneda _
> *mich würde das auch mal interessieren wie man die GD2 Bibliothek in PHP4.2.2 integriert
> 
> Detaliert: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials148766.html *


Warum nimmst du nicht die aktuelle Stable Version 4.3.4? Seit geraumer Zeit ist die GD-Lib nämlich "ab Werk" in PHP "integriert".


----------



## Kaneda (5. März 2004)

Weil SuSe sch.... ist. Es gibt keine rpm für 8.1 die mir eine php 4.3.x installiert
selber versuchen php zu installieren....... .......dat kann ich mit meinen linux kenntnissen vergessen

Gibt es den hier wirklich niemanden der schonmal libgd2.so selber kompiliert hat?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (5. März 2004)

Ist es denn soooo schwer, Google zu bedienen oder mal eine der unendlichen Dokumentationen zu lesen


----------

